

Ask HN: Book title Suggestion "How to kill a zombie with your mind" - mathgladiator

I'm writing a book on programming languages. The book is about how to write a programming language in 7 mind-bending days, and I need help in choosing a title that isn't too lame.<p>"How to kick ass and write a programming language in 7 days".<p>"How to kill a zombie with your mind, a guide to writing a programming language in 7 days"<p>"How to get things done by changing the structure of the universe; a 7 day guide to writing a programming language."<p>Ideas for book titles are welcomed too.<p>- - -<p>The whole "7 days" things is all tongue in cheek, but it should enable readers to have plenty of questions and get the big picture of what you can do when you alter the language. My code kata in life is writing grammars and writing programming languages, and much to my shame, I never open sourced any of them (which could also be said is a good thing because some of them were terrible)
======
michael_dorfman
Write the book.

Make it good.

Then, ask us to help name it.

Otherwise, we're just bike-shedding here.

~~~
mathgladiator
That's a good point. Thanks, I'll do that.

